# Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project .....800 MW



## ghazi52

*800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.*

Mohmand Dam tunnel work started, Chinese and Pakistani workers celebrated on the start of this major work for a Dam.

Completion Date:............... 2024
Reservoir:.......................... 1.293 Million acre feet (MAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
19 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samlee

Better Late Than Never

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

thank you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

I am happy progress is going on both dams. Water is a strategic commodity in the indo pak region. A high population makes it even more important. 
Focus should now be to divert all our northern area waters through Pakistan. We need to thoroughly map the area and create new waterways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

We need more Dams, at least 200 more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks God, Wali khan party is not there.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> Thanks God, Wali khan party is not there.


wali khan is patron of ptm so old wine in new bottle 
there days r numbered inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmmand_Dam - Commencement of Excavation activities at Access tunnel for Diversion Tunnels.*


800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Station is located on the Swat River 48 kilometers north of Peshawar City in the Mohmand District. The installed capacity of the power station is 800,000 kilowatts, and four mixed-flow units with a stand-alone capacity of 200,000 kilowatts are installed.

The main works of the project include access roads and owner camps, dams and ancillary works, irrigation facilities and ancillary works, design, supply and installation of electro-mechanical equipment and hydraulic metal structures. It has comprehensive functions of power generation, flood control, irrigation and water supply, which are of great significance for alleviating power shortage in Pakistan, providing agricultural irrigation, mitigating flood disasters, and resolving water resource crises.











.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NeonNinja

Thanks for updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

800MW Mohmand Dam is under construction since Sep, 2019

- Gross Storage: 1.2 MAF
- Annual Energy: 2,862 GWh

- Completion date : May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Project.

*HydroJacking Testing in* drilled borehole has been performed successfully for the first time in the history of Pakistan (Dams & Hydropower) a team of CMTL WAPDA in drilled borehole by using the complete in-house (completely Pakistani) human & equipment/machinery capabilities.
This CMTL WAPDA team has also developed the capability of drilled borehole televiewer scanning and analyzing at a very fine HD quality for the first time in Pakistan. A great news for the geological community of Pakistan.

Source: Cheap Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistansdefender

This single dam has the capacity to change the face of kp

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itduzz

Pakistansdefender said:


> This single dam has the capacity to change the face of kp


how?


----------



## Ashraf. M

Should study the feasibility before starting any major projects, Otherwise some
contractors and others will benefit leaving the poor as poor


----------



## Rafi

Ashraf. M said:


> Should study the feasibility before starting any major projects, Otherwise some
> contractors and others will benefit leaving the poor as poor



Stop trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

i think kalabagh dam should be initiated on priority basis as bhasha dam is located in area where there is snowfall in winters resulting in less water flow during winter season and will only give full capacity of electricity during summer,kalabagh on other hand will be working during whole year like tarbeela dam


----------



## Pakistansdefender

itduzz said:


> how?


By providing the very basic human need. 
Water.... Through the sutrounding areas that already has water shortage.
Plus electricity to used by tribal areas near.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand_Dam - 

The Slope stability works are in progress for the diversion tunnels outlet. The excavation work for #diversion tunnel#1 is expected to start next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The excavation works for Diversion Tunnel# 1 has been started today. The Technical adviser for WAPDA Mr. Nasir Hanif & GM WAPDA also witness the commencement activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

By the Grace of almighty ALLAH, Another structure commenced at #Mohmand Dam Project.

The excavation works for Diversion Tunnel#1 has been started today. The Technical adviser for WAPDA Mr. Nasir Hanif & GM WAPDA also witness the commencement activities.

#Dam #Hydropower #KPK #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

an excellent learning experience for local pakistani companies..
hopefully they wil be able to built future projects themselves without a JV not only in pakistan but aboard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National construction Ltd. constructed 5th tunnel of Tarbela dam, then what happen it is gone... NC did constructed National Refinery Expansion Project, Karachi in 1978,then built two Air bases in SA in 1976 to 1979, one in Khamis Mushaat and other in Tauif. Faisal Majid in Islamabad and lot more. No more NC..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA ... Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rohailmalhi

ghazi52 said:


> National construction Ltd. constructed 5th tunnel of Tarbela dam, then what happen it is gone... NC did constructed National Refinery Expansion Project, Karachi in 1978,then built two Air bases in SA in 1976 to 1979, one in Khamis Mushaat and other in Tauif. Faisal Majid in Islamabad and lot more. No more NC..........................


We are good at destroying our own oganizations. We should have been on the front foot of using these public companies to get contracts in Africa , Europe at less cost importing labour from Pakistan , just like what China is doing right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Project - After recent flood in Swat River.*
The Diversion Tunnel outlets are flooded. Last night, the construction area was evacuated after heavy rain and sudden rise in river swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam | Drone Shots | 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

Pakistansdefender said:


> By providing the very basic human need.
> Water.... Through the sutrounding areas that already has water shortage.
> Plus electricity to used by tribal areas near.



The most important one is flood mitigation


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Chishty4

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction.

Diversion Work in progress at Mohmand Dam site.

#Mohmand #MohmandDam #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Updates from Mohmand Dam Project
The construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project had been carrying out day and night. New equipment has also been reached at the dam site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Descon Engineering Board Members, Faisal Dawood (Vice Chairman), Farooq Nazir (Advisor to the Chairman), Nadeem Bajwa (Chief Executive Officer), Abdul Sohail (Company Secretary) and Infrastructure Division President Adnan Bakhtiar visited the Mohmand Dam site to review the progress and expressed their satisfaction as the construction is successfully underway despite various challenges.

On the occasion, the board members also acknowledged and appreciated on-ground teams and the support of JV partner China Gezouba which holds 70% share in the project.

The site work commenced in September 2019.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Updates..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256783149044783


----------



## ghazi52

Night Construction ....


----------



## Chishty4

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction

#Mohmand #MohmandDam #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project had been carrying out day and night. The project is moving ahead with a good pace and WAPDA is confident to complete the project during high flow season in 2025 as per the timelines.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=829606761158542

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The latest construction activities can be witnessed at Mohmand Dam Project. The expected completion date of the project is in 2025.

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.

Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Physical Model of Mohmand Dam at Research institute of Nandipur,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - Groundbreaking event at Outlet Portal of Left Bank irrigation Tunnel.

Irrigation Tunnel at Right Bank length is 3.5 km long along with more than 1km long access Tunnel. Similarly one irrigation tunnel is located at left bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel. 

These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand_Dam-.............. 800 MW 
- Under Construction ..........since Sep, 2019
- Gross Storage:..... 1.2 MAF
- Annual Energy:..... 2,862 GWh
- Completion..........: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction. 







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam Construction in progress..............
Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1057599727985910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand_Dam - The Slope stability works are in progress for the diversion tunnels Inlets. The excavation work for diversion Tunnels are expected to start next at the end of this Months.
The Excavation from Outlet side are already in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Power Intake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tremendous pace of this project , soon we will be able to store more water and have more electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand_Dam- 800 MW 
- Under Construction since Sep, 2019
- Gross Storage: 1.2 MAF
- Annual Energy: 2,862 GWh
- Completion: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Works in progress Day and Night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Mohmand Dam - 800MW 














.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - 800MW
The excavation work from Inlet of Diversion Tunnel no. 1 is expected to start next month.
The Excavation from Outlet side are already in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction.
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=475894333531087

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing. The project was inaugurated by PM Khan expected year of completion is 2025.

This project will contribute heavily to the economic growth of Pakistan.

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units of electricity will be produced annually
• Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*WORK CONTINUES ON 9 DIFFERENT SITES, ACCESS TUNNEL COMPLETED
*
March 27, 2021: Access Tunnel of Mohmand Dam for swift excavation of Diversion Tunnels has been completed, while construction work is in progress simultaneously on 9 different sites of the project.

This was briefed to Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) during his visit to the project. Mohmand Dam Project Director and General Manager Muhammad Javed Afridi, Security and Land Acquisition & Resettlement Director General Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain, representatives of the consultants and the contractors were also present on the occasion.

The Chairman was briefed that excavation work on main dam, spillway, power intake, diversion tunnels and re-regulation pond is under way in addition to construction work on irrigation tunnel, access roads, project colony and offices. The baily bridge across River Swat is also being constructed for mobilization of construction machinery, workforce and equipment on both banks of the river.

Reviewing construction activities at the project, WAPDA Chairman said that Mohmand Dam, like all other water and hydropower projects, is instrumental for economic stability of Pakistan and social development in the country, Khyber Pakhtunknwa in particular, therefore, timely completion of this project is of paramount importance. He directed the project management to gear up their efforts the purpose.

It is worth mentioning that Mohmand Dam is being constructed on River Swat, upstream of Munda Headworks in Tribal District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. 

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated.

Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid. 

In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

The progress and prosperity of the locals residing in the project area is one of the top most priorities. Hence, a hefty amount of Rs. 4.53 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures for socio-economic development in the project area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=159172562651362

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction.
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585921668975740

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585921668975740


seems this is rocket science which most of us don't understand


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pak is fighting her way out against the proxy traitor terrorists implanted at every corner to show “her place” for she dared to be a nuclear power! Anyway, the bad days are getting into the back mirror view!! The faster Pak drives they will fade away further....

As for her die hard enemies, the double mutant COVID and China combo should be enough for the foreseeable future....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> *800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.*
> 
> Mohmand Dam tunnel work started, Chinese and Pakistani workers celebrated on the start of this major work for a Dam.
> 
> Completion Date:............... 2024
> Reservoir:.......................... 1.293 Million acre feet (MAF)



Great news. Hydro projects have many other benefits beside electricity generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The traffic bridge of Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been opened successfully. 

The Chinese and Pakistani staff gathered at the bridgehead to witness this important moment. 

The bridge is located at the upstream of main dam with a total length of 119m and two-way independent lanes. It is a three-span simply supported beam bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Saudi Arabia has approved a funding of 901 million Saudi Riyal for the construction of Mohmand Hydropower Dam,*



Saudi Arabia has approved a funding of 901 million Saudi Riyal for the construction of Mohmand Hydropower Dam, reported quoting Kingdom’s Ambassador to Pakistan Nawaf Bin Said Al-Maliki.
The Saudi envoy shared this while meeting with the Federal Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub besides also discussing the success of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

He said that funding of 901 million Saudi Riyal was approved for the construction of Mohmand Dam from the Saudi Development Fund. “The funding is for 25 years and an interest rate of two percent will be charged on it,” said the envoy of Saudi Arabia.

Omar Ayub assured the Saudi envoy Nawaf Bin Said Al-Maliki of the early utilization of funds so that the construction of the project could be expedited. “The government is currently focused on improving renewable energy sources for the generation of power in the country,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal.

What happened to developing Pakistan twitter account?

@ghazi52


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal. said:


> What happened to developing Pakistan twitter account?
> 
> @ghazi52


Yes, some material, I am sharing from it, nice efforts by them, they are also getting from other sites.................


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

ghazi52 said:


> Yes, some material, I am sharing from it, nice efforts by them, they are also getting from other sites.................


I asked you because the page is gone.


----------



## ZAMURD

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 751961


what is this???


----------



## ghazi52

ZAMURD said:


> what is this???


Seems to be tunnel end, clearance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Inaugration of Crushing Plant at Mohmand Dam - 800MW



*

The Crushing plant is located at right bank of Swat River. To meet the aggregate requirement for the construction of dam and axillary structures, the plant has been erected which will help to accelrate the construction progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On 6th July, 2021, another achievement registered at Mohmand Dam. The Excavation faces breakthrough with each other from Diversion Tunnel no.1.

The diversion tunnels are key line of the project to timely divert the river flow and start the main dam construction. It is pertinent to mention here that to expediate the progress, the working from 4 location on twin diversion tunnels are in progress.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Project | Construction Activities 
July, 2021*

Jul 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Visit of Federal Secretary for Ministry of Water Resource to Mohmand Dam in Lower Mohmand Sub-Division on 14th July.
He was briefed about work progress, land acquisition and security arrangements.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025


----------



## ghazi52

On 28th July, 2021, another achievement marked at Mohmand Dam. 
The excavation faces breakthrough with each other from Diversion Tunnel no.2. Both tunnel sections breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment.


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025


----------



## ghazi52

Two diversion tunnels having 15m diameter are being excavated on the right bank. The excavation and support activities are going on around the clock. To accelerate the diversion of river swat, the tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts. The total length of both tunnels is about 3,300m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing, completion in 2025.

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
• Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam - 800MW & 1.2MAF water storage*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan and China moving ahead together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam, completion in 2025

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2276039869204168




.

*Shotcrete work at Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project in progress.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NA Standing Committee on PD, SI visits Mohmand Dam to review progress on project
Project’s 1st unit to be commissioned in December 2025,






The delegation was briefed that Mohmand Dam is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. Construction work on as many as 13 sites is simultaneously underway on the project. These sites include diversion tunnels, power intake and power waterway, spillway, re-regulation pond, left bank irrigation tunnel, switchyard, power house, main dam abutment, access roads and project colony etc. This is a good omen for the project at a time when the whole world is adversely affected by the Covid-19 pandemic, it was further briefed.

The delegation was informed that the first unit of the project will be commissioned in December 2025. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid.

In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion. It was further briefed that a hefty amount of Rs. 4.5 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures (CBM) in the project area for socio-economic development of the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
800MW Mohmand Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert). Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

An important structure for the construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert). Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Visit by WAPDA chairman Lt. Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) and delegation of National Assembly Standing Committee on Planning, Development & Special Initiatives at the site of Mohmand Dam, constructed by CGGC-DESCON JV on River Swat in KP Province.

Dec 18, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project
Regular work has been started at Parang Ghar Lift Irrigation Canal (Nhar). 
9 thousand acres of land will be irrigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001858000430243

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Updates.....................................






..







..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......

















.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....



















............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.






800MW Mohmand Dam - Another section of Diversion Tunnel no. 2 breakthrough.

Due to the bigger cross sectional area, the excavation is being done in stages. The heading has just completed while benching and invert are in progress.
,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project to generate low-cost & environment-friendly electricity​April 5, 2022
PCI






The Chinese Embassy in Islamabad said that the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has successfully achieved 1+ milestone through joint efforts of both Chinese & Pakistani workers. Furthermore, this project will add 800MW hydel electricity, contributing 2.86bn units of low-cost & environment-friendly electricity annually to the national grid. In addition, the Mohmand dam project will also provide sustainable water resources for agriculture and human consumption in the province, contributing to national energy and water security.​

,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Updates... April 2022 ..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,
Mohmand Dam | Construction Progress | March 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1039063196703787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1042517506641634





..


*Mohmand Dam - Construction Progress*

The latest construction activities can be witnessed at Mohmand Dam Project. The expected completion date of the project is in 2025.

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.
Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Chairman WAPDA Mr. Naveed Asghar visited Mohmand Dam Hydropower project site, a mega hydro project undertaken by Chinese company. 
After completion, it will add 800MW of clean energy to the national grid & will contribute to Pakistan in flood control, irrigation & water supply.
May 17, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,,
Under Construction - Mohmand Dam 800MW...
Left Bank Irrigation Tunnel with Blasting , Excavation and Support Works in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Joint Mission of Islamic Development Fund, OPEC Fund visits Mohmand Dam Project*
*Credits: WAPDA*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1061006104516535

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. 
Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Mohmand Dam – Excavation commenced for Left Bank irrigation Tunnel.

The tunnel is located at left bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel.
Similarly, one Tunnel is at Right Bank having 3.5 km length with 1km access Tunnel.

These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The government of Pakistan and the OPEC Fund signed a financing agreement amounting to $72 million for Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project (MDHP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction in progress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1122301978642112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Water Resources Federal Secretary Dr. Kazim Niaz and WAPDA Chairman Lt. Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) today visited Mohmand Dam Project to review the situation in the project area in the wake of the unprecedented flood peaks in River Swat.*

Water Resources Federal Secretary and WAPDA Chairman had a detailed round of various components of the project to have first hand information about adverse impact of the flood in the project area. Mohmand Dam Project Director, senior WAPDA officers, representatives of the Consultants and the Contractor were also present during their visit.

Mohmand Dam Project management made a detailed presentation about the pre and post-flood situations. The Federal Secretary and the Chairman were briefed that construction activities were continuing at a good pace on as many as 14 locations of the project prior to the flood that severely hit the construction area yesterday. 

They were also briefed about the impact of the flood and loss to different components of the project, especially diversion tunnels, re-regulation pond and periphery roads on both banks of River Swat in the project area. It was further briefed that this loss and impact will affect timelines of the project’s completion. The Federal Secretary and the Chairman were also apprised of the measures taken by the project management to avoid any further loss.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman said that the prompt response of the project management to such unprecedented flood had not only helped minimize impact of the flood but also save precious lives of the engineers and workers at the construction sites, which is commendable. He said that the construction activities shall be resumed immediately after passage of the flood. The Chairman directed the project management to devise a contingency plan in consultation with the Consultants and the Contractor to overcome possible delays in completion of the project.

It is pertinent to mention that Mohmand Dam is being constructed on River Swat in District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2026.

On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1317531529055130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After flooding....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updates construction ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajamal

ghazi52 said:


> *800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.*
> 
> Mohmand Dam tunnel work started, Chinese and Pakistani workers celebrated on the start of this major work for a Dam.
> 
> Completion Date:............... 2024
> Reservoir:.......................... 1.293 Million acre feet (MAF)




This is really great but work on small waterbodies as well. That will recharge your ground water and provide the water availability of areas in high altitude.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=629203532282242


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Glimpses from Under Construction Mohmand Dam - 800MW
The Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is being constructed on Swat River approximately
48 km from Peshawar City in Mohmand Tribal Districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP)
Province.The Project is a multipurpose facility with the following objectives:

i-Hydropower generation of 800 MW.
ii-Flood control.
iii-Irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares.
iv-Drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

